# Shed hunting



## Retrieving Mallards (Feb 3, 2009)

Would it be wise to try to teach my lab to start shed hunting? I have him pretty close to being right where I want him to be on upland and waterfowl. I didn't know if this would hurt him with birds or not.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Retrieving Mallards said:


> Would it be wise to try to teach my lab to start shed hunting? I have him pretty close to being right where I want him to be on upland and waterfowl. I didn't know if this would hurt him with birds or not.


I use all of my dogs for shed hunting.....doesn't affect their bird hunting at all.


----------

